# تحميل AutoDesk AutoCAD Civil 3D 2010 x32 x64 وشرح التفعيل بالصور المفصلة



## SPYBOY (14 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الحيم 

انا عارف ان فى بعض الاعضاء ر نزلو AutoDesk AutoCAD Civil 3D 2010 فى المنتدى وكجزء مساهمة منى لقد قمت بشرح كيفية التفعيل الكراك بصور وبصراحة هذة اول مشاركة لهذا المنتدى العظيم وانشاء الله لن تكون الاخر

لتحميل البر نامج AutoDesk AutoCAD Civil 3D 2010 x32 x64 بالملف التورنت http://www.filefactory.com/file/a194a26/n/AutoDesk_AutoCAD_Civil_3D_2010_x32_x64_rar

شرح البرنامج بالصور
http://www.filefactory.com/file/a18a03h/n/AutoDesk_AutoCAD_Civil_3D_2010_BY_-_SGASOFT_-_rar


----------



## شهاب العلفي (18 فبراير 2010)

اشكركم على هذا المنتدى الرائع والمفيد 
وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## فارس حسن (18 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووووووووور يا بشمهندس بس يا ريت اذا عندك ملفات تعليمية للبرنامج؟؟؟


----------



## أحمد كنين (25 فبراير 2010)

مشكور ... لكن الملف غير موجود فى الموقع ... الرجاء رفعه مرة أخرى .. لانني اريد برنامج 64بت


----------



## alishaban (27 فبراير 2010)

مرحبا 
الملف غير موجوج
شكرا


----------



## أبوالمعتز (27 فبراير 2010)

الملف غير موجود


----------



## ezy_sh (1 مارس 2010)

الملف غير موجود


----------



## aree_79 (2 مارس 2010)

سلام عليكم الملف غير موجود


----------



## alinadi (11 مارس 2010)

[


> color="red"]سلام عليكم الملف غير موجود[/c


olor]


----------



## اللوزالشمالي (11 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووو


----------



## emad abu hussein (24 مارس 2010)

يا ريت ترفع الملف ضروري


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (1 أبريل 2010)

فين الملف


----------



## روني اوسو (1 أبريل 2010)

نريد الشرح لهذا البرنامج ان امكن


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (16 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا .*​


----------



## chamil (17 أبريل 2010)

*الملف غير موجود*​


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

شكراا


----------



## 1aburish (20 أبريل 2010)

الملف غير موجود ارجو اعادة رفعه
مشكور


----------



## غانم دياب قطب (12 يوليو 2010)

الملف غير موجود متشكرين


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (21 يوليو 2010)

الملف غير موجود


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (21 يوليو 2010)

*Sorry, this file is no longer available. It may have been deleted by the uploader, or has expired.

اتمني رفع الملف مرة اخره
*


----------



## محمدين علي (5 نوفمبر 2010)

و الجميع في الإنتظار مشكور علي المجهود


----------



## علي سليم متولي (5 نوفمبر 2010)

الملف غير موجود


----------



## mostafammy (30 يناير 2011)

الملف غير موجود


----------



## اوكستين (11 فبراير 2011)

استاذي هذه العبارة تظهر لنا File Not Found


----------



## محمدنعمةالله (12 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ليتك تلبى رغباتنا باعادة رفع الملف


----------



## النيوبرين (18 أغسطس 2011)

spyboy قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الحيم
> 
> انا عارف ان فى بعض الاعضاء ر نزلو autodesk autocad civil 3d 2010 فى المنتدى وكجزء مساهمة منى لقد قمت بشرح كيفية التفعيل الكراك بصور وبصراحة هذة اول مشاركة لهذا المنتدى العظيم وانشاء الله لن تكون الاخر
> 
> ...


 الملف المدعوم بالصور غير موجود أخي الكريم؛حاول مرة ثانية أعانك الله على نفع المسلمين


----------



## مصطفى فارع (14 نوفمبر 2012)

الاخوه الاعضاء اريد الكراك للتفعيل السفل ثري دي 2013


----------



## hassan.algabry (14 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر جدا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس احمد عكوش (21 يناير 2013)

*الله ينور*
*تابع
وثلاث سنوات
سنوات الحب الضائع*​


----------



## ابوحفص المصرى1 (21 يناير 2013)

ياجماعة خليكوا فى 2013 نزل وشغال من زمان​


----------



## fares alabed (18 سبتمبر 2013)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## mohamed2025 (19 سبتمبر 2013)

merci......................................


----------



## mohamed2025 (19 سبتمبر 2013)

merci...........


----------

